
Google Domains - joslin01
https://domains.google.com
======
antitamper
A hipstery part of me wants to register one for the lulz and not renew it. The
key point here that the domain will not be renewed because it's another bill
i'm hit with each year.

I wish there was some way to get a free domain from Google without resorting
to things like Freenom, or other unreliable services.

~~~
caleb
Nice they include private registration though at no additional cost.

------
fwn
> We're sorry. You appear to be in a country where Google Domains is not yet
> available.

... for some reason it seems to be US only.

